# Clifford Avital Maxx 1 security system



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi, I am trying to find the user instructions for the Clifford Avital Maxx 1 security system installed in my motorhome. Any help in getting a copy would be very appreciated.
Ian


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Excuse me if I ask an obvious question but have you Googled for info?

I just put 'Clifford Avital Maxx 1 security system' into Google and up popped a number of pages.
I started to trawl through but there's no point in going down that road if you've already been there.

On the other hand if you haven't done that then it may be worth your while.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Just out of curiosity why are you going for that model?

I've got the clifford concept 650 Mk II.

wilse


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

I have trawled the internet, via google, and as you say plenty of firms selling the product. I shall contact one of them to see if they can send me the instructions.
The Avital Maxx1 was already installed in the motorhome.
Ian


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Try this link. I found it through Googling for Avital Maxx1 user manual. Hope it is what you are looking for

Rick

Manual


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

Rick, That is excellent. Thankyou very much.
Ian


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Glad to help


----------

